
German car industry faces ‘day of reckoning’ - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/5c304e72-120a-11ea-a7e6-62bf4f9e548a
======
chewz
> You have to consider that with every electric vehicle, manufacturers are
> losing a tremendous amount of money. That is not expected to change until
> the middle of the next decade.

> A heavy reliance on the sales of profitable luxury cars has left executives
> with little room for manoeuvre.

> “We had a couple of good years and the necessary work of applying cost
> discipline has not been done,” Mr Kalmbach added. “Companies added fat to
> their waists.”

> The cost of shedding jobs in Germany, often estimated at €100,000 per axed
> position, forces companies to consider reskilling programmes or wait for
> employees to retire.

